# best location at Sheraton Vistana Resort



## RebV (May 22, 2011)

We are traveling to Sheraton Vistana Resort in Orlando and I am wondering which building would be best to stay in.  We have three kids and would like something quiet and newly remodeled.  I have read mixed reviews for ground floor units.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2011)

The only section where they are still remodeling is Courts, and it's supposed to be done by the end of July.

That being said, you can't actually request any section and get it, because each section has different room configurations - and you will be assigned to the specific type room on your confirmation..  

Also, as an exchanger, you don't have any priority to request a specific location, but it doesn't hurt to ask nicely.

Exactly what type room is on your confirmation?


----------



## Sea Six (May 22, 2011)

Vistana has multiple phases and each one is very different from the others.  The older sections are 2 stories, Fountains is 3 stories with no elevator, and the Lakes and Cascades sections are 4 to 6 stories with elevators.  FWIW, my favorite section is the Lakes.  Cascades is the newest, but it is the most crowded.  Plus, at Cascades, you can end up in a unit right on Rt 535 which has a great deal of highway noise.  One of the reasons we prefer the Lakes is because it is as far away from I4 and 535 as you can get, yet it is close to the Fountains pool and rec area. Let me also say that Vistana is an outstanding resort.  You could spend days there and not be sorry you weren't going to a theme park.  Several restaurants and many activities.  It's a great destination resort.


----------



## bankr63 (May 23, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The only section where they are still remodeling is Courts, and it's supposed to be done by the end of July.



Just to stay up to date, the latest newsletter for Courts now indicates September completion.  On our last visit in March they did seem to be pretty active on the Courts remodel, with about 1/3 of the units closed, so THIS time I think that estimate may be accurate.  Just so long as they don't redo the books one more time and ask for a special assessment on our special assessment for the special assessment...

The rest of the sections are complete and they are beautiful.  No bad sections really, but a handful of buildings to be avoided.  We prefer the South Side of the resort to the North.  Our kids (12 & 14) like the pool selection better on that side.  IMO, Spas and Falls are the quietest sections with no really bad locations, but they are Friday and Sunday check-in respectively.  Lakes is good on the North side as per PP but they are larger buildings; so you do get elevators, but you are also higher density.  A couple of the Lakes buildings also back onto one of the bigger pools in the complex.

Have a great visit!


----------



## RebV (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information!  I checked my certificate and the second room has two double beds, so I am wondering if that will impact our final location.  We definitely want something with a good location, but quiet is a must.


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2011)

Work2travl said:


> Thanks for the information!  I checked my certificate and the second room has two double beds, so I am wondering if that will impact our final location.  We definitely want something with a good location, but quiet is a must.



Does it sleep 8 or 6?  

Look at the website floor plans and you can determine which phases fit that description.  http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/sheraton_vistana_resort/villas.jsp


----------



## bankr63 (May 27, 2011)

Work2travl said:


> Thanks for the information!  I checked my certificate and the second room has two double beds, so I am wondering if that will impact our final location.  We definitely want something with a good location, but quiet is a must.



With double beds in the 2nd bedroom, that means you will not be in Courts or Falls.  Those two sections have twin beds in the 2nd bedroom.  All other sections have doubles in the 2nd BR.


----------

